# T-Sinus 154 data II Wireless-LAN Problem...



## Prophet05 (8. März 2006)

Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen SuSe 10.0 auf meinen Rechner gezogen. Es läuft bis jetzt einwandfrei nur leider hat er unser WLan nicht erkannt. Ich habe in diesem Foum dieses HowTo entdeckt: http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?t=40729

Ich habe alles genauso gemacht wie dort beschrieben. Nur leider funktioniert irgendwie gar nichts. Selbst deinstalliert bekomme ich die Treiber nicht mehr. 

Das komische ist das der Adapter zwar in der USB-Konfiguration von Yast auftaucht (also vorhanden ist) aber es wird keine Netzwerkverbindung aufgebaut und sie taucht nicht in den Netzwerkkarten auf...

Ich habe nicht viel erfahrung mit Linux, könnt ihr mir erklären was ich machen muss damit das Funktioniert? Oder wo mein Fehler lag?

Leider habe ich die Konsolen eingaben vom ersten versuch nicht mehr aber ich habe die Befehle alle noch einmal versucht und das kamm dabei raus:


> linux:/home/prophet # *ndiswrapper -i TS154USB.inf*
> ts154usb is already installed. Use -e to remove it
> linux:/home/prophet # *ndiswrapper -e TS154USB.inf*
> Driver TS154USB.inf is not installed. Use -l to list installed drivers
> ...



beim ersten versuch den Treiber zu installieren habe ich vergessen alle Dateien ins home/prophet/ zu ziehen es war also zu dem zeitpunkt nur die *.inf da. Als das nicht funktionierte habe ich die anderen Dateien hinzugehollt und nochmal installiert aber ab dem zeitpunkt tauchten die Fehlermeldungen oben auf...

in dem forum in dem ich die HowTo gefunden antwortet mir keiner 

mfg Prophet05


----------



## RedWing (8. März 2006)

Hallo,

entweder du machst:

```
ndiswrapper -e ts154usb
```

oder:


```
rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper/ts154usb
```

danach ist dein Treiber sicherlich entfernt.

und danach musst du ihn mit

```
ndiswrapper -i ts154usb.inf
```

nochmal neu installieren. Diesmal bitte mit allen Dateien in dem Verzeichniss von 
welchem du ndiswrapper mit der Option -i aufrufst.
Ob der Treiber dann richtig installiert ist kannst du mit 

```
ndiswrapper -l
```
nachprüfen.
Sowas sollte da stehen:

```
redwing@euklid:~ $ ndiswrapper -l
Installed drivers:
mrv8k51         driver installed, hardware present
```

Dann sollte das Treibermodul sich eigentlich laden lassen.

Gruß

RedWIng


----------



## Prophet05 (9. März 2006)

Es funktioniert jetzt schon mal soweit. Die treiber sind jetzt richtig installiert und in der Hardware konfiguration steht der Adapter auch drin 

Kannst du mit noch weiter helfen und mir erzählen wie ich jetzt den Adapter fürs netzwerk einrichte? Versucht habe ich es schon nur irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## RedWing (10. März 2006)

Hallo,

wenn du das Modul laden konntest und deine Netzwerkkarte soweit funktioniert,

Kannst du dein Netzwerk so konfigurieren:


```
ifconfig wlan0 up
ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.3 #<-- Die IP muss natuerlich fuer deine Bedfuerfnisse und fuer dein Netzwerk angepasst werden
route add default gw 192.168.0.1 #<---und das sollte deine Router IP sein
```
Dann sollte es funktionieren.

Dann musst du (da du SuSE hast) das in eine Datei packen der ausfuerhungsrechte geben, diese
dann nach /etc/init.d kopieren und einen Link in /etc/init.d/rc3.d/ (bspw fuer Runlevel 3) erstellen.
Dieser Link muss den Namen SXXdeinscript haben wobei XX eine Nummer ist die fuer die 
Startreihenfolge angegeben werden muss. Dieser Link muss auf dein Skript in /etc/init.d zeigen.
Danach sollte das Skript beim booten ausgefuehrt werden.

Bspw so:

```
ln -s /etc/init.d/wlan /etc/init.d/rc3.d/S99wlan
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Prophet05 (10. März 2006)

Danke! Nur leider hapert es noch beim einrichten des Adapters als Netzwerkkarte. Ich habe in sachen netzwerktechnik nicht viel ahnung und als ich das teil dann einrichten wollte war ich damit leicht überfordert weil ich nicht wusste was wofür ist.


----------



## RedWing (10. März 2006)

Hallo,


> Danke! Nur leider hapert es noch beim einrichten des Adapters als Netzwerkkarte.



Wo hapert es denn? Was bekommst du fuer eine Fehlermeldung? 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Prophet05 (10. März 2006)

Also das installieren der Treiber hat ja jetzt einwandfrei funktioniert. Wenn ich nun in die Hardware Konfiguration schaue taucht das gerät auch dort auf. nur ist es nicht vorhanden wenn ich in die netzwerkkarten schaue. ich habe bereits versucht eine netzwerk karte manuell einzurichten aber ich habe es lieber gelassen bevor ich was kaputt mache.


----------



## LarsT (22. März 2006)

Hallo Prophet05!

Redwing gehört zu der Gruppe der User, die alles von Hand per Konfigurationsscript einrichten, jeder hat da so seiner Philosophie.
Bezüglich der Einrichtung deiner Wlan-Karte mit Hilfe des ndiwrappers und yast schauste einfach hier. 
Für einen Rookie wie dich ist das einfacher, wenn du mehr über SuSE und Linux im allgemeinen gelernt hast, ist es nützlich sich mit dem Konfigurieren per Hand durch das schreiben von Scripten und editieren von Konfigurationsdateien zu beschäftigen. 
Du hast dadurch die Möglichkeit dein System viel feiner anzupassen.

@Redwing
Wenn man einen Neuling an Linux heranführt, sollte man ihm es so einfach wie möglich machen. Zwar ist das konfigurieren von Hand viel produktiver, aber ohne Vorkenntnisse macht es ein viel zu komplizierten Eindruck und verschreckt Neulinge. Am besten ist es beide Möglichkeiten aufzuführen.


----------



## Prophet05 (22. März 2006)

Danke LarsT!

Auf der seite steht:


> Einrichtung der Schnittstelle mit YaST2:
> 
> Starten Sie das YaST2 Kontrollzentrum und wählen den Abschnitt 'Netzwerkgeräte'. Hier starten Sie das Modul 'Netzwerkkarte'.
> 
> ...



Was ist der IRQ-Wert eine karte und wozu dient diese Feld?

Woher bekomme ich die ESSID? Muss ich das im Router nachschauen?

Der Verschlüsselungs-Key muss doch mit dem in Router übereinstimmen oder? D.h. ich muss ihn aus dem Router auslesen?


----------



## RedWing (22. März 2006)

Hallo,


			
				LarsT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ---snip---
> @Redwing
> Wenn man einen Neuling an Linux heranführt, sollte man ihm es so einfach wie möglich machen. Zwar ist das konfigurieren von Hand viel produktiver, aber ohne Vorkenntnisse macht es ein viel zu komplizierten Eindruck und verschreckt Neulinge. Am besten ist es beide Möglichkeiten aufzuführen.



da ich kein Suse verwende konnte ich Prophet diesbezüglich auch keine 
Auskunft geben bzw ihm so nicht weiterhelfen.
Alles was ich tun kann ist Ihm eine Distributionsunabhängige Lösung
zu bieten. Das hat rein gar nichts mit verschrecken zu tun.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## RedWing (22. März 2006)

> Was ist der IRQ-Wert eine karte und wozu dient diese Feld?


Ein irq Wert ist eine Interrupt Kennung. Sprich die Kennung die identifiziert
welche Klingelleitung gezogen wird, wenn das Gerät(in diesem Fall deine 
Netzwerkkarte) ein Interrupt auslöst. Sie wird unter anderem im Kernel
dazu verwendet um eine spezielle Interrupt Service Routine, die für die 
Bearbeitung eines Interrupts zuständig ist, zu registrieren.
Ich denke das Feld kannst du leer lassen.



> Woher bekomme ich die ESSID? Muss ich das im Router nachschauen?



Das ist die Kennung deines Wlan Access Points. Wenn der Access Point
im Router integriert ist musst du es im Router nachschauen. Wenn 
du einen seperaten Access Point hast dann beim Accesspoint.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## LarsT (22. März 2006)

Prophet05 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke LarsT!
> 
> Was ist der IRQ-Wert eine karte und wozu dient diese Feld?



Die Einstellungen sind erstmal unwichtig. Brauchst du normalerweise nicht



			
				Prophet05 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woher bekomme ich die ESSID? Muss ich das im Router nachschauen?



Das ist eine Einstellung vom Router. Solltest du noch keine Einstellungen am Router vorgenommen haben, gibt es bei den meisten Routern eine Voreinstellung, die du der Bedienungsanleitung entnehmen kannst. Ich müsste wissen welchen Router du hast.
Zwar habe ich aufgrund der Wlan-Karte, die du nutzt, eine Vermutung, das du den T-Sinus 1054 DSL oder T-Sinus 154 DSL Basic hast.



			
				Prophet05 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Verschlüsselungs-Key muss doch mit dem in Router übereinstimmen oder? D.h. ich muss ihn aus dem Router auslesen?



Erstmal muss die Verschlüsselung beim Router aktiviert sein und das ist bei der Werkseinstellung bei allen Routern nicht der Fall.

Schreib hier erstmal rein, was für einen Router du hast, dann machen wir weiter.

@Redwing
Entschuldige, ich habe eine Abneigung gegen diese unnötigen "Klicki-Bunti"-Diskussionen und bei allem was danach aussieht oder sich dazu entwickeln könnte, tue ich etwas überreagieren.
Also nochmal Entschuldigung, war nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## RedWing (22. März 2006)

Hallo,


			
				LarsT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> --snip---
> @Redwing
> Entschuldige, ich habe eine Abneigung gegen diese unnötigen "Klicki-Bunti"-Diskussionen und bei allem was danach aussieht oder sich dazu entwickeln könnte, tue ich etwas überreagieren.
> Also nochmal Entschuldigung, war nicht bös gemeint.



Kein Problem. Aber jetzt hast dus herausgefordert  :
Ich habe nichts gegen das Anwenden grafischer Frontends zur 
Konfiguration, im Gegenteil Applikationen sind dafür gemacht das sie 
verwendet werden und Linux wäre nicht Linux wenn es keine Alternativen
bei den Applikationen gäbe.
Ach übrigens die ESSID ist nicht Konfigurationssache eines Routers 
sondern die des Acces Points(siehe oben). Es kann natürlich sein das der Access Point
im Router integriert ist dann hast du recht.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## LarsT (23. März 2006)

RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ach übrigens die ESSID ist nicht Konfigurationssache eines Routers
> sondern die des Acces Points(siehe oben). Es kann natürlich sein das der Access Point
> im Router integriert ist dann hast du recht.
> ...



So ist absolut korrekt ausgedrückt und technisch richtig. Mea Culpa. 
Du weißt ja, man kürzt ab.


----------



## Prophet05 (23. März 2006)

Ja du hast richtig vermutet ich habe den T-Sinus 1054 DSL.Der Access-Point muss wenn ich dass richtig verstanden habe im Router liegen weil ich ohne das der Andere direkt daran hängende PC angeschaltet ist ins Internet kann.

EDIT: Ach ja, wir haben bei uns die VErschlüsselung eingeschaltet! Irgendwo müsste auch noch der Text sein aus dem wir den Schlüssel generiert haben


----------



## LarsT (23. März 2006)

Gut, den T-Sinus 1054 DSL habe ich auch, macht es einfacher dir etwas zu erklären.

Kurze Info vorweg, die Verschlüsselung hat nur Einfluß auf eine WLAN-Verbindung, für eine Verbindung per Netzkabel ist sie unbedeutend.

Bevor es mit der Konfiguration deines WLAN-Adapters weiter geht, brauchen wir ein paar Informationen von der Router-Konfiguration, dazu musst du das Konfigurationsprogramm des Routers aufrufen. Das geht erstmal über den direkt am Router angeschlossen PC. Du gibst dort einfach im Browser die IP des Routers ein.
Wenn die Voreinstellungen nicht geändert worden sind, ist die IP 192.168.2.1. 
Danach erscheint im Browser das Konfigurationsmenu des Routers und verlangt das Systempasswort.

Unter dem Menupunkt Netzwerk->LAN schaust du erstmal noch ob der DHCP-Server aktiviert ist oder nicht. Wenn er aktiviert ist, vergibt der Router automatisch IP-Adressen an die angeschlossenen Rechner. Wenn er nicht aktiviert ist müssen wir deinen Rechner mit einer festen IP-Adresse einrichten.

Unter dem Menupunkt Netzwerk->Wireless aktivierst du die WLAN-Funktion des Routers, ohne das können wir deine Karte konfigurieren wir wie wollen, es kommt keine Verbindung zustande. In dem Menupunkt findest du auch die Einstellung SSID.
Voreingestellt ist hier _"WLAN"_ bzw. es steht etwas anderes dort. 
Der Eintrag der dort steht muß bei deiner Konfiguration der Karte unter ESSID eingetragen werden.

Jetzt gehst du noch auf den Menupunkt Sicherheit ->Verschlüsselung und schaust nach, welcher Verschlüsselungsmodus aktiviert ist, WEP oder WPA und ob mit 64bit oder 128 bit verschlüsselt wird. Wenn WEP verwendet wird ist auch die Schlüsselnummer wichtig.

So jetzt haben wir alle notwendigen Informationen und können deine Karte konfigurieren.

Die Grundeinstellung mit dem ndiswrapper-modul kennst du ja, wenn du dann auf.
Machen wir also mit dem nächsten Schirm weiter *Konfiguration der Netzwerkadresse*.
Wenn der DHCP-Server des Routers aktiviert ist, aktivierst du den Punkt "_Automatische Adresskonfiguration_".
Wenn der DHCP-Server nicht aktiviert ist, mußt du eine feste IP-Adresse eintragen, die orientiert sich an der IP-Adresse des Routers (192.168.2.1 Voreinstellung) und lautet 192.168.2.X. Das X steht für jede andere Zahl als die Endzahl der Routeradresse, außerdem muß diese Endzahl auch anders sein, als die Adresse des direkt angeschlossenen Rechners (findest du in den dortigen Netzwerkeinstellungen)

Unter _Hostname und Namensserver_ mußt du bei aktiviertem DHCP deine Häkchen bei den entsprechenden DHCP optionen machen. Ist DHCP nicht aktiviert, trägst du unter Namensserver 1 die IP-Adresse des Routers ein.

Unter _Routing_ trägst du unter dem Punkt Standardgateway die IP-Adresse des Routers ein.

Mit weiter kommst du dann zu *Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarte*.
Unter Betriebsmodus stellst du _"verwaltet"_ ein. Unter ESSID die SSID.

Verschlüsselung:

- WEP 
Authentifikationsmodus auf _Gemeinsamer Schlüssel_
Bei Schlüssel trägst du den Schlüssel ein. Wenn der Schlüssel beim Router mit Hilfe einer Wortkombination oder eines Satzes generiert worden ist, lässt du die Einstellung
Passphrase und gibst die selbe Wortkombination bzw. den selben Satz ein wie beim Router. Dann musst du unter WEP-Schlüssel einstellen ob 64bit oder 128bit Verschlüsselung und die vom Router verwendete Schlüsselnummer als Standard festlegen.
Liegt der Schlüssel schon in hexadezimaler Form vor (ist eine Zahlenbuchstabenkombination), trägst du diesen unter Verschlüsselung-Key ein. Die Einstellungen unter WEP-Schlüssel sind dann nicht notwendig.

- WPA
Authentifikationsmodus auf WPA-PSK (kann sein, das dich dann SuSE auffordert einige Pakete zu installieren, also Installationmedien bereithalten, denn z.B ist das notwendige Paket wpa-supplicant standardmäßig nicht mitinstalliert.
Den Schlüssel trägst du dann ähnlich wie unter WEP beschrieben ein, Passphrase oder hexadezimal.
Aus eigener Erfahrung möchte ich darauf hinweisen, das der ndiswrapper bei einigen Karten Probleme mit der WPA-Verschlüsselung hat, deswegen lieber die WEP-Verschlüsselung verwenden.

Konfiguration abschließen.

Damit wären wir fertig. Um zu überprüfen ob alles funktioniert, versucht du jetzt unter Linux mit einem Browser das Routerkonfigurationsprogramm zu erreichen.

Sollten immer noch Probleme auftreten, meldest du dich hier wieder mit folgenden Angaben:

- was gibt ifconfig und iwconfig aus

- du hast eine normale Netzwerkkarte im Rechner (eth0), ist das eine eigene Karte oder ist sie onboard und wird die Karte genutzt.

- wenn kein DHCP genutzt wird, die IP Adresse des direkt angeschlossen Rechners

- die Routereinstellungen, nicht den Schlüssel, die anderen Einstellungen.

-  gibt es noch andere Rechner die per WLAN auf den Router zugreifen (siehe meine Anfangsbemerkung zur Verschlüsselung.

Wundere dich nicht über die Menge der Informationen, die ich im Falle von Problemen haben möchte. Sollten Probleme auftreten, können die viele Ursachen haben und diese Möglichkeiten möchte ich alle dann abhandeln, damit dir schnell geholfen ist und du dein Ziel erreichst.


----------



## Prophet05 (25. März 2006)

Endlich es hat alles funktioniert! Ich kann fehlerfrei auf den Router zugreifen.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Internet hinbekommen. Ich habe es auch sogleich versucht, jedoch habe ich ein Problem. In der Konfiguration für eine PPP über Ethernet Internetverbindung taucht nur die eingebaute Netzwerkkarte auf nicht der USB-Wireless LAN adapter.  

Kannst du mir sagen wie ich den jetzt in das Menü bekomme um die Internet verbindung einzurichten?


----------



## LarsT (25. März 2006)

Prophet05 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Endlich es hat alles funktioniert! Ich kann fehlerfrei auf den Router zugreifen.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Internet hinbekommen. Ich habe es auch sogleich versucht, jedoch habe ich ein Problem. In der Konfiguration für eine PPP über Ethernet Internetverbindung taucht nur die eingebaute Netzwerkkarte auf nicht der USB-Wireless LAN adapter.
> 
> Kannst du mir sagen wie ich den jetzt in das Menü bekomme um die Internet verbindung einzurichten?



Da lässt sich über yast auch so nicht konfigurieren, weil der Konfigurationsdialog von yast
nur ethX-Schnittstellen zulässt. Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob man den Router über WLan wie ein DSL-Modem ansprechen kann. Über Kabel soll das zwar möglich sein, aber ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht.

Wenn man den Router gemäß Handbuch konfiguriert, sind deine Zugangsdaten für DSL im Punkt Internetverbindung des Menus Netzwerk eingetragen.
Um bei dieser Konfiguration ins Internet zu kommen, gibt es unter Windows, das Programm Online-control. Leider gibt es keine Linuxportierung für dieses Programm. Hinzukommt das man das Programm weder mit wine noch mit der etwas besseren und kommerziellen Wine-Version CrossoverOffice unter Linux zum laufen bekommt.
Du hast im Moment nur zwei Möglichkeiten (wenn die Zugangsdaten auf dem Router eingetragen sind). Du kannst du über den Punkt Internetverbindung des Menus Status deine Internetverbindung von Hand aktivieren. Die zweite Möglichkeit bietet sich nur an wenn du über einen DSL-Flat-Tarif verfügst. Einfach im Menue Netzwerk im Punkt Internetverbindung "Automatisch einwählen" aktivieren. Dann soll der Router automatisch eine Verbindung aufbauen, wenn du aufs Internet zugreifen willst und die Inaktivitätzeiteinstellung soll dann dafür sorgen, das der Router die Verbindung automatisch trennt. Leider habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, das diese Feature nicht so funktioniert, wie angegeben, deswegen der Hinweis auf die Flat. 
Ich weiß nicht ob es an der Software des Routers oder der Hardware, die ich nutze, liegt, aber bei mir baut der Router die Internetverbindung automatisch auf, wenn die WLAN-Verbindung aktiviert wird und beendet sie irgenwann nach Trennung der WLAN-Verbindung ohne auf die eingestellte Zeit zu achten.
Es kann sein, das es bei dir richtig funktioniert, da du ja auch als Adapter ein T-Sinus-Gerät hast (ich hab ja eine Sitecom-Karte), aber versprechen kann ichs dir nicht.
Da ich einen Flat-Tarif habe und mein Rechner meinsten sowieso 24 Stunden online ist, ist es bei mir egal.


----------



## Prophet05 (26. März 2006)

Danke für die ausführlichen und schnellen antworten! Ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen, vielen dank! 

Problem gelöst


----------



## Prophet05 (24. Mai 2006)

Aufgrund anderweitiger Probleme mit meinem SuSE 10.0 System habe ich mir nun SuSE 10.1 gehollt.

Nun habe ich aber Probleme die Netzwerkkarte darunter zum laufen zu bringen.

Die die Daten für den Problemfall:

```
Prophet-Linux-SuSe-10-1:/home/prophet # ifconfig
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:09:A0:65:B8
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:1000
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
          Interrupt:201 Basisadresse:0xd300

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6 Adresse: ::1/128 GÃ¼ltigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:130 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:130 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:0
          RX bytes:9636 (9.4 Kb)  TX bytes:9636 (9.4 Kb)

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:30:F1:ED:85:EF
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 SendewarteschlangenlÃ¤nge:1000
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Prophet-Linux-SuSe-10-1:/home/prophet # iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
          Bit Rate:2 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm
          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B
          Encryption key:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

Und noch die Routerkonfiguration:


> *> Netzwerk / LAN*
> *LAN*
> IP Adresse Gateway: 192.168.2.1
> Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
> ...



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir wieder helfen. Im moment habe ich Probleme den Router zu erreichen. Ich habe alles, soweit ich es konnte, genauso gemacht wie beim letzten mal.

Vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## LarsT (24. Mai 2006)

Auf dem Router ist die Verschlüssellung für das WLAN-Netz aktiviert, aber laut Ausgabe bei deiner Wlan-Schnittstelle nicht. 
Du musst dne auf dem Router verwendeten Schlüssel auch bei der Konfiguration deiner Wlan-Karte mit eingeben.


----------



## Prophet05 (24. Mai 2006)

Ich habe wie gesagt alles eingestellte soweit ich konnte. Und eigentlich ist auch der WEP Schlüssel eingestellt...


----------



## LarsT (24. Mai 2006)

Kleiner Tipp aus eigner Erfahrung mit dem 1054 DSL. Der Router generiert zwar aus ein Passphrase einen Schlüssel und auf Rechnerseiter sollte die selbe Passphrase den selbern Schlüssel ergeben, hat aber bei mir nie funktioniert.
Also den Schlüssel vom Router generieren lassen, er zeigt ihn dann auch in hexadezimaler Form an. Diese Buchstaben-ZahlenKombination notieren und unter Linux hexadezimal einstellen und eingeben.


----------



## Prophet05 (24. Mai 2006)

Ich habe alle vier Keys in Hexadezimal eingegeben. Es hat sich aber immernoch nichts geändert. Es klappt trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Prophet05 (27. Mai 2006)

Keiner irgendwelche ideen?


----------

